# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC Matsue Kohaku Hinode with KOI's

## pieth

Kali ini Hinode Koi Center Bersama dengan KOI-S forum menyelenggarakan Keeping Contest Kohaku dari Matsue Koi Farm dengan deskripsi sebagai berikut.

*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) selama proses kegiatan berlangsung.

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai September 2019

*PARTICIPANT KOI*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 50 ekor Tosai Kohaku Matsue kelahiran 2018 fresh dari japan ( masuk Indonesia bulan Desember 2018 ) bersertifikat dari Breeder Matsue Koi Farm. 

*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal sangat terjangkau Rp. 800.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.

*ATURAN LELANG*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini muncul ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 25 Februari 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

*CARA PEMILIHAN IKAN (BID LELANG)*
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 999=5000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 999 dengan angka Rp 5.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat - lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di Hinode Koi Center BSD, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang.
Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh pihak Hinode Koi Center (PIC 081324440006 Om Alex)

*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan foto dan video yang diupload ke forum ini selambat-lambatnya pada akhir bulan September 2019. Ikan peserta yang masuk akan dinilai oleh team JURI KOI-S JUDGES (3 juri) dan 1 juri dari Hinode Koi Center

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty Keeping Contest).

*HADIAH*
Juara akan mendapatkan :
GRAND CHAMPION		: 5% dari nilai total penjualan (est Rp.2.000.000,-*)RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION	: 3% dari nilai total penjualan (est Rp.1.200.000,-*)JUARA 1	 		: 2% dari nilai total penjualan (est Rp.800.000,-*) *ket: jika sold out dengan nilai open bid

*LAIN-LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.



*Spoiler* for _Foto Ikan 1 - 12_: Show








 


*Spoiler* for _Foto Ikan 13 - 24_: Show








 


*Spoiler* for _Foto Ikan 25 - 36_: Show








 


*Spoiler* for _Foto Ikan 37 - 50_: Show

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Pertamak no 39 1jt

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 39=1000

----------


## Crusly

#bid 24 = 900

----------


## TGB

#bid 41=800
#bid 42=800

----------


## Crusly

#bid 26=800
#bid 37=800
#bid 43=800

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 37=900

----------


## Mevius

#bid 37=1000

----------


## medonk

#bid 42=900

----------


## pieth

#bid 9=800

----------


## boszlee

#bid 7=800                                     
#bid 19=800

----------


## pieth

#bid 45=800

----------


## avidsaja

#bid 3=800

----------


## mario

#bid 20=800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 44=800
#bid 19=900
#bid 47=800

----------


## Williamc

#bid 45=900
#bid 9=900

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

#bid 47 = 900

----------


## pieth

#bid 31=800

----------


## dUnknown

#bid 7=900

----------


## dUnknown

#bid 37=1100

----------


## jimmy_theone

#bid 41=900

----------


## avidsaja

#bid 8=800

----------


## boszlee

#bid 42=1000

----------


## avr18

Bid 24 1,000

----------


## pieth

Beberapa saat lagi yah

----------


## pieth

> Bid 24 1,000


Format bid nya salah om

----------


## avr18

#bid 24=1,000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 24=1,000


Tidak pakai koma om hehe

----------


## nyongwidi

#bid 31=900

----------


## pieth

> #bid 31=900


21.10 ending yah 

Untuk perihal ending time ada di halaman 1 bisa di lihat dan di baca bagi teman2 yg lupa atau belum tau

----------


## TGB

Bid 41=1000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 37=1200

----------


## TGB

# bid 41=1000

----------


## pieth

#bid 25=800

----------


## pieth

> # bid 41=1000


Spasi setelah tanda # dihilangkan om

----------


## TGB

#bid 41=1000

----------


## avr18

#bid 24=1000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 24=1000


Sampai 21.20

----------


## pieth

#bid 49=800

----------


## dUnknown

#bid 32=800

----------


## boszlee

#bid 8=800

----------


## pieth

> #bid 32=800


Last 21.25

----------


## pieth

> #bid 8=800


Sdh di bid itu ko

----------


## pieth

Sebentar lg closed yah kalau tidak ada bid

----------


## Williamc

#bid 39=1100

----------


## boszlee

#bid 8=900

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 37=1300

----------


## Blackmamba

#bid 44=900

----------


## pieth

> #bid 44=900


Lanjit 21.35

----------


## nyongwidi

#bid 44=1000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 39=1200

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 44=900


Hi om. Kabur lagi ngk neh kayak kc  isa showa kemaren

----------


## avidsaja

#bid 26=900

----------


## pieth

> #bid 39=1200


21.40 closed jika tidak ada bid

----------


## pieth

> #bid 26=900


Lanjut 21.45

----------


## pieth

Beberapa menit lg yah

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 37 1400
#bid 39 1300

----------


## david_pupu

_
__#bid 06=800__

__#bid 49=900_

----------


## david_pupu

_#bid 6=800_

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Lanjooooottt

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 47=1000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 44=1100

----------


## ferdytan

bid 24 1100

----------


## Blackmamba

#bid 25=900

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 25=900


bidnya ngk berlaku om,  habis udh bid and run di KC sebelumnya

----------


## pieth

> bid 24 1100


Format bid nya salah om , tolong diikuti seperti teman2 lain nya

----------


## hero

#bid 39=1300

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 24 1100

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 39=1400

----------


## pieth

> #bid 24 1100


Contoh
#bid 99=1000

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 24 1100


harus percis om kurang  sama dengannya

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid 44=1200

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 37=1400
#bid 39=1500
#bid 24=1100

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 37=1400
> #bid 39=1500
> #bid 24=1100


wuih napsu si om

----------


## hero

#bid 39= 1500

----------


## mikaelsebastian

No 39 calon gc

----------


## pieth

> No 39 calon gc


Bid dong kokoh

----------


## hero

#bid 37= 1500

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 48=800

----------


## david_pupu

ending jam berapa admin  :Clap2:

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 42=1100

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 37=1600

----------


## hero

#bid 39 = 1600

----------


## pieth

> ending jam berapa admin


Masih lanjutttt

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 12=800

----------


## pieth

> #bid 39 = 1600


Sampai 22.20

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 39=1700

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 37=1700

----------


## boszlee

39 kok ga ktm di video ya? Apa aku da rabun tua kali ni heheh

----------


## pieth

> 39 kok ga ktm di video ya? Apa aku da rabun tua kali ni heheh


Vidio nomor 10 koko

----------


## pieth

> #bid 37=1700


Lanjut sampai 22.25

----------


## hero

#bid 06= 900

----------


## pieth

> #bid 06= 900


Om angka 0 nya dihilangkan saja om

----------


## jimmy_theone

#bid 41=1100

----------


## boszlee

Ambil kacamata dolo kkkkk amsiong

----------


## pieth

22.25 closed jika tidak ada bid yah
22.26 bid tidak valid

----------


## pieth

> #bid 41=1100


Lanjut 22.30

----------


## pieth

Untuk rekapan lelangan ada di paling atas , teman2 bisa lihat apakah bid nya sudah masuk terekap oleh autobid atau tidak. Kalau tidak terekap mohon di lihat lg format bid nya

----------


## hero

#bid 6 = 900

----------


## pieth

22.30 closed jika tidak ada bid
22.31 bid tidak valid

----------


## pieth

> #bid 6 = 900


Lanjut 22.35

----------


## Nyong Widi

Cek rekapan dimana ya om?

----------


## pieth

> Cek rekapan dimana ya om?


Om ke paling bawah dulu ganti jadi desktop mode. Nanti masuk di thread ini ada di paling atas om rekapan nya

----------


## pieth

22.35 closed jika tidak ada bid
22.36 bid tidak valid

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 37=1800

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 6=1000

----------


## pieth

Lanjut 22.40

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 37=2000

----------


## pieth

Lanjut 22.45

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 37=2100

----------


## pieth

Lanjut 22.50

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 37=2200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 7=1000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 16=800

----------


## pieth

22.55 lanjutt

----------


## hero

#bid 6= 1100

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 6 = 1200
#bid 5 = 800

----------


## pieth

Lanjut 23.00
Bikin kopi dulu ah

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 19=800

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 37= 2300
#bid 28= 800

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 47=1100

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 37=2500

----------


## hero

#bid 6= 1300

----------


## hero

Zzzz....zzzz...zzzz...

----------


## pieth

> #bid 6= 1300


Lanjut 23.05

----------


## TGB

#bid 41=1200

----------


## pieth

23.05 closed jika todak ada bid
23.06 bid tdk valid

----------


## pieth

> #bid 41=1200


Lanjut 23.10

----------


## pieth

23.10 closed jika tidak ada bid
23.11 bid tdk valid yah

----------


## pieth

Nomor 29 tuh body nya lumayan

----------


## pieth

Closed!!!!!
Selamat kepada para pemenang. Untuk perihal pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa di lihat di halaman 1 yah
Happy keeping

----------


## Daddy Luluh

# bid 40 = 800

----------


## pieth

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat - lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Posisi ikan ada di Hinode Koi Center BSD, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang.
Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh pihak Hinode Koi Center (PIC 081324440006 Om Alex)

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Jiaaah close yah om

----------


## pieth

> # bid 40 = 800


Untuk ikan yg belum terbid bisa di ikut kan bila om mau

----------


## avidsaja

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
26/02 06:47:26
Ke 4411254261
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,700,000.00
KC kohaku matsue no 3 n 26
Ref 026064726143

----------


## Daddy Luluh

#bid 2= 800
#bid 4= 800
#bid 40= 800

Kalau masih boleh om pieth

----------


## mario

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pieth

> #bid 2= 800
> #bid 4= 800
> #bid 40= 800
> 
> Kalau masih boleh om pieth


Boleh om di ikutkan yah nomor
2 , 4 dan 40

----------


## dUnknown

#bid 17=800
#bid 38=800
#bid 46=800

Tambah ya om

----------


## pieth

> #bid 17=800
> #bid 38=800
> #bid 46=800
> 
> Tambah ya om


Siap om confirm yah untuk ikan nomor 17 , 38 , 46 di ikutkan KC

----------


## boszlee

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
26/02 10:44:18
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 900,000.00
koi
Ref 026104418277 (ikan saya ambil)

----------


## david_pupu

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
26/02 11:47:02
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 4,400,000.00
kc matsue
Ref 026114702305

Ikan no 5. 12.42.48.49

----------


## TGB

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :
 	Tanggal	 : 	26/02/2019
 	Jam	 : 	12:41:29
 	Jenis Transaksi	 : 	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
 	Rekening Tujuan	 : 	4411012837
 	Nominal	 : 	Rp.1.200.000,00
 	Berita	 : 	KC MATSUE NO 41
 	 	      	-
 	Jenis Transfer	 : 	SEKARANG
 	No. Referensi	 : 	2CCE180E-9AC9-E755-683B-0A6BAF1781D9
 	Status	 : 	BERHASIL

Semoga informasi ini bermanfaat bagi Anda.
Terima kasih.

Hormat Kami,

PT. Bank Central Asia,Tbk

----------


## ferdytan

26/02/2019
TIME
:
18:54:18
REFERENCE NUMBER
:
A1EC6483-4EF8-6E43-4B27-01761DF9E649
TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT
:
4411012837
BENEFICIARY NAME
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
AMOUNT
:
Rp.	3.600.000,00
REMARK
:
-
:
-
TRANSFER TYPE
:
IMMEDIATE TRANSFER
SEQUENCE NUMBER
:
015447

ikan 24, 28, 39

----------


## 9KOI

Om saya udah trans ya 2900000 dari bca andrianto/getty. Thanks

----------


## herrydragon

KC matsue 19 sudah transfer om Admin

----------


## hero

No.6 sdh tt ya...

----------


## Williamc

No 9 dan 45 sudah tt ya om admin. Thx..

----------


## dUnknown

No 17, 32, 38, 46 sudah di transfer om admin

----------


## jackabdull

#bid 33= 7100

----------


## jackabdull

#bid 33= 7100

----------


## mario

ikan no 20

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mario



----------


## Slametkurniawan

Beuh, Hebat ini Om...

----------


## pieth

Nomor 39 atas nama Ferdytan size 50

----------


## pieth

nomor 19 atas nama herrydragon size 39cm

----------


## Mevius

Wow. Om Mario GC ini. Luar biasa keepingan nya  :First:

----------


## Mevius

> ikan no 20
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


 :First:  Wow. Om Mario GC ini. Luar biasa keepingan nya

----------


## dUnknown

No 32

----------


## pieth

Nomor 6 atas nama Hero 43cm

----------


## pieth

Hasil dari 3 juri sudah keluar 

Juri 1
Juara 1 ikan Nomor 39
Juara 2 ikan Nomor 20
Juara 3 ikan Nomor 6

Juri 2
Juara 1 ikan Nomor 39
Juara 2 ikan Nomor 20
Juara 3 ikan Nomor 6

Juri 3
Juara 1 ikan Nomor 20
Juara 2 ikan Nomor 39
Juara 3 ikan Nomor 6 


Dengan demikian hasil akhir adalah
Juara 1 Ikan Nomor 39 (Om Ferdy Tan)
Juara 2 Ikan Nomor 20 (Om Mario)
Juara 3 Ikan Nomor 6 (Om Jimmy)

Selamat kepada pemenang!!

----------


## mario

> Hasil dari 3 juri sudah keluar 
> 
> Juri 1
> Juara 1 ikan Nomor 39
> Juara 2 ikan Nomor 20
> Juara 3 ikan Nomor 6
> 
> Juri 2
> Juara 1 ikan Nomor 39
> ...


Thanks Om pieth

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Selamat kepada Om Mario... ini Om Mario yang di Semarang kan ?
Selamat juga kepada Om Ferdy dan Om Jimmy.

----------


## mario

> Selamat kepada Om Mario... ini Om Mario yang di Semarang kan ?
> Selamat juga kepada Om Ferdy dan Om Jimmy.


makasih om slamet ....saya umar om....yg suka ngin-tilin om soegi  :Behindsofa:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hahahahha... Om Umar... apakabar Om. Kita ke sukabumi engga nih ?
Om, Selamat yah




> makasih om slamet ....saya umar om....yg suka ngin-tilin om soegi

----------

